# Dare to Be Nails â€“ Flowers - (November 8 â€“ November 22)



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Nov 8, 2011)

It's Time for a New Theme!





 ​ This theme was chosen by Jeanarick - Winner of the 1950's Inspired contest!​ 
Remember! If you are planning on entering this challenge, please post your entry in this thread and then *PM me with your choice of theme* should you win the challenge. If you do not PM me with your choice, a new theme will be chosen at random. I will do my best to remind anyone should they forget. 





Entries are accepted up until the next poll starts! This should be about 2 weeks time.

*Thank You! *

Here are some inspirational pictures, but feel free to add your own to this thread:


----------



## katana (Nov 9, 2011)

This is a pretty theme. Flowers are easy to do and there are so many looks to come up with. Good pick!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 9, 2011)

ooooh I can't wait to see what everyone does with this!!!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Nov 9, 2011)

Flowers! I can't wait for the entries!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Nov 10, 2011)

Very niiiiiiice!


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's my entry.  I'll be uploading a tutorial for it soon.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 14, 2011)

omg jean!!  I friggin looooove your nails!!!


----------



## katana (Nov 18, 2011)

Oooh Jean! I LOVE that pink!! Your nails look fantastic!


----------



## sallyt3315 (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hiya. I rather like simple nail designs, so here is what I'm wearing at the moment! Hope you like it!!*


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 18, 2011)

@sally, very cute!!


----------



## sallyt3315 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks! I already had the pink on so I figured why not. Although if I knew I was doing flowers I would maybe have put a darker fushia type colour on. Yours look great! I'm guessing this is using stamping? I for some reason can't get it to work on my nails. It may be because I'm using the "fake" stamper, but I don't think it would make so much difference :/


----------



## kayleigh83 (Nov 28, 2011)

Flowers! I do so many floral nail looks it's just silly! LOL


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 28, 2011)

@Jeanarick I already told you on the tutorial how amazing I think this look is but I would kill to have 1/10th of your nail talent!

@SallyT3315- I adore the simplicity of your design! I'd love to see it with the fuscia too, but I think it turned out nicely over the pink. What color is the base color?! I can tell it's O-P-I but I want to know the shade, it's so pretty!

@Kayleigh83 I really really like the stripe pattern behind the flowers! You must have a super steady hand, those flowers are SO detailed!


----------



## sallyt3315 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hiya,

Agreed I really like the other designs too, I'm thinking maybe I shouldn't have kept it so simple! The pink I used is from the Pirates of the Caribbean  collection, and this one is "Sparrow me the drama". I wrote a post on it a week or two ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sally


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 29, 2011)

Very pretty! I love the Stranger Tides collection but unfortunately don't own any of the polishes in the line  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm totally jealous!


----------



## yilise (Dec 25, 2012)

very victorian and ladylike!



> Originally Posted by *kayleigh83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Flowers! I do so many floral nail looks it's just silly! LOL


----------

